# Cocooned Spider Victim by Just Whisper



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I thought I had posted this a couple weeks ago. But cannot find it. If it is a duplicate please let me know. LOL This is an animated spider victim I made for my spider scene. It was not quite finished when i took this video, so I will post a new video after I get it mounted in the web. It is motion activated and will only run for five seconds during the haunt. Also, following the cocooned victim are pics of the 7 foot web I made in which to display the cocoon. It will be hung for the display.

Spider Victim :: Spider Victim video by Just_Whisper - Photobucket


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I just checked your threads, JW, and I'm not seeing an animated spider victim one posted other than this one, so it's all good

I think the ToTs are going to like this one. The thrashing movement is definitely going to make people jump when it goes off.


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Wow, that is cool!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Creepy the way you have it bending at the waist. Kids will think it is real.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Very cool, love the motion.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome!!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow i love the movement on that


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh, I'm with everyone else - the motion on that thing just creeeeeps me out! I expect it to break out and get me! Love, love, LOVE it!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That looks great and the motion is perfect. What's the mechanism for the motion?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

love it! this will get 'em!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Spooky1 said:


> That looks great and the motion is perfect. What's the mechanism for the motion?


2 boards with a hinge in between. A cable is attached to a dayton gear motor on one end and is attached to one of the boards on the other end. I will post a how to in the Tutorial section later for better explanation.

Thanks for all the nice compliments everyone.


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Cool really like the movement


----------



## CAH (Sep 8, 2009)

Just Whisper - That looks awesome! A quick tutorial would be great!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

OK, I just posted a short tutorial in the How To section...same prop name. Thanks for your interest everyone.


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

That is awesome! Would freak me out if I wasn't expecting it. 
I need to figure a way to fit one of those in my Cemetery.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very cool


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Holy Crap! That is creepy. I think it would work even better if you had another guy that was just static, let the tots see him first (they'll taking him for just a dummy) then hit them with moving one will cause MAXimum panic.
GREAT JOB!


----------



## Haint (Sep 28, 2010)

That's awesome! Gives me a great idea to hack the small one I bought a couple of years ago. Thanks for sharing.


----------

